# Testing the will of 1,200 alpha males (spring training boycott)



## Jeff Maine (Feb 2, 2018)

Things are very stressed in the MLB these days, to say the least, but I thought this was expressed eloquently earlier today:

Van Wagenen said. "I would suggest that testing the will of 1,200 alpha males at the pinnacle of their profession is not a good strategy for 30 men who are bound by a much smaller fraternity."

(From: http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireSt...ent-suggests-spring-training-boycott-52797960)

LOL . . . testing the will of 1,200 alpha males is definitely not a good strategy!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 4, 2018)

Spoken by an agent of course ! Not sure if a boycott would be the best idea at this time though. On a selfish note, it would not be a good thing for the local economy here in Phoenix. I know the Dbacks would love to keep JD Martinez but because of previous signings (Greinke mainly) they can't afford to do so.


----------

